# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Massad Ayoob on The Rifleman Radio Show

## B964

Massad Ayoob will be a guest on The Rifleman Radio Show Tuesday night, Feb. 16th at 7:00 PM Central / 8:00 PM Eastern.  Massad will be speaking about his recent attendance at an Appleseed shoot in Florida. 

The Rifleman on Blog Talk Radio www.blogtalkradio.com/AppleseedRadio 

Register now so you can use the chat function and call in to the show.

----------

